# Xtar VC4 charger



## Vaporeon13 (29/5/17)

Hi all

Does anyone have stock of this charger?


----------



## daniel craig (29/5/17)

Check Vape Cartel @KieranD @capetocuba


----------



## capetocuba (29/5/17)

We have them in stock at Vape Cartel


----------



## Vaporeon13 (29/5/17)

Thanks @daniel craig and @capetocuba 

Gave Cartel a shout and its the VP4 they have in stock, not the VC4.

Had a great chat to Ryan, very helpful. Did say they should be getting some stock soon, and also tried to assist me with alternative chargers.

Great service!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

